# Foot long bala shark!!!



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well here is acouple pics of my new guys!!!Sorry they are not the best pics.They were still getting settled in.I put them in my 55 gal.Not a good idea my pike wouldn't leave them alone,so they are now in my 125 gal.The biggest guy is easily the biggest bala I have seen.He is at least 12 inches long.The medium guy is right around the 8 to 9 inch mark and the small guy sitting at 4.5 to 5 inch range.The poor guys were sitting in buckets at the lfs.They were going to continue to sit there until someone purchased them(that being me)The middle guy jumped the bucket three time at the store the lady said.They are alittle beat up,But they are in good hands now.Let me know what you think please.Thanks for looking everyone!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

VERY NICE SHARK !!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they sound like some rugged fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> they sound like some rugged fish


They are-Thanks for the word mr freez!!!


----------



## *Knowledge* (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice pickup.


----------



## joylinne (Apr 17, 2006)

nice sharks uve got der


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice looking balas AK! I was looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Nice looking balas AK! I was looking forward to those pictures.


Thanks taylor-I will get better ones,when they fully recover!!!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

awesome shark.. I just picked up a 13 inch shark myself.. but it was a black ear paroon.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> awesome shark.. I just picked up a 13 inch shark myself.. but it was a black ear paroon.


Damn very nice-I have seen some of them over at ww-They are unique looking to say the least.Do you have him in your 180 yet?Thanks for the words Jun!!!!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

yes he is in the 180. bastard moves too much. already thinking of selling him. spooks out my arows too much.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> yes he is in the 180. bastard moves too much. already thinking of selling him. spooks out my arows too much.


How long you had him in there?







damn a 180 and still being fussy!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow -









I've heard of how big Bala sharks can grow, but I've never actually seen a good example of it until now.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Wow -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words-He is one hell of a specimen!!!!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hands down the biggest Bala I have ever seen or herd of, I keep one in a comunity tank at home, maybe a little over 3 inches. How old are your big guys?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Fastmover13 said:


> Hands down the biggest Bala I have ever seen or herd of, I keep one in a comunity tank at home, maybe a little over 3 inches. How old are your big guys?


Man-I just bought these sobs-I have since then killed the biggest guy due to introducing a damn desiese or parasite to my 125 community tank!!!!!!No clue on how old they were unfortunatly-And yes it is the biggest one I have ever seen as well!!!!I still got one trying to pull threw that is alittle over the 9 inch mark!!!


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I didn't know that bala sharks got that big


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

altimaser said:


> I didn't know that bala sharks got that big


Very,Very,very rarely will you get to see one like that!!!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

sorry I didn't catch on here...u lost 2 out of 3?..that sux...no that really sux


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

nice shark dude


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> sorry I didn't catch on here...u lost 2 out of 3?..that sux...no that really sux


Here is the story(short version).I use to have three big bala's-i lost all three in one damn day-Then I had none-Then I bought 2 more babies bala's that i am still raising-Then I bought these three new ones.They are desiesed and had to kill the biggest.Now my 125 gal community tank with all my big guys in it is now desiesed and being treated.







It's a fucked up situation that has me in a huge panic!!!!!I know it's only a 125 gal-But what people doesn't realize is how much money I actually got invested into this


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice pick up AK! I never see big balas aroud here anymore.

BTW, you shoulda rapped that lfs lady in the mouth!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Nice pick up AK! I never see big balas aroud here anymore.
> 
> BTW, you shoulda rapped that lfs lady in the mouth!


Thanks sir-or at least i thought it was a killer pick up-Now i see why,they were being gotten rid of-I am in a huge panic now-And am scared i am going to lose a fortune!!!!!!!







If for some reason i can not revive this tank-i might just call it quits after this!!!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

good luck bro..i hope things really work out for ya....hate to see some1 like u leave the game ..LFS should contribute to ur loss!







..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> good luck bro..i hope things really work out for ya....hate to see some1 like u leave the game ..LFS should contribute to ur loss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks-we will just have to see how it ends up I guess!!!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

DAMN AK> the big bala you got for free contaminated you tank?? damn that sucks. maybe you can start fresh with a more exotic arowana


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JUN_SPEK said:


> DAMN AK> the big bala you got for free contaminated you tank?? damn that sucks. maybe you can start fresh with a more exotic arowana


Yeppers he contaminated my tank-I still have the aro-But he getting worse day by day!!!!!!If I do have to restart this tank-I will be going with something more exotic-Although i dont have a clue yet-I'm still pulling for these guys!!!


----------

